# Significance of "lines' on forgecraft knives



## PappaG (Nov 9, 2017)

I have been enjoying practicing my sharpening skills on Forgecraft knives

What is the significant of the "lines" on the top of forgecraft knives. 

My understanding is that forgecraft were from broken saw mill blades, but what if anything does that have to do with the lines?

Are the lines just a tradmark/gimmick thing of the blade, or an actual part of the bandsaw? 

How would old bandsaws be used to make new blades?

Thanks and sorry for all the questions. 

I'm really asking to measure how bad I should feel about thinning these knives and removing all those "cool" lines!


----------



## PappaG (Nov 9, 2017)

Opps.... are the lines "divots formed during the cold rolled forge process"'. Have I answered my own question?


----------



## larrybard (Nov 9, 2017)

Looks like you found the old thread, and what Son had written about Forgecraft. I have yet to find an instance when he was mistaken about such things, so if he's the source of the information I think it should be regarded as 100% credible.


----------



## daveb (Nov 9, 2017)

My Forgies have been thinned considerably but the top part of blade has been retained. If you haven't thinned yet you should rethink how you're going to do it.


----------

